# Dearest Dumbo...



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

My poor boy had to leave me this afternoon, after a very short, hard, three day battle with what appeared to be a URI that did not respond to his baytrill...

Although he was already about two when I got him, he was a lovey boy and always wanted out to explore and cuddle.









He would sit by the cage bars at times and brux just cuz I was there. He was a gentle big cuddle bug with the cutest ears that had a fold in the middle, and he aways looked at me with love. 









He never tried to bite, he never even nipped me. He loved his treats like any good rat, and he was most of all the most gentle rattie with my 2-year old daughter. He became fast friends with my first lover boy, Blaze, and the two were usually inseperable. 









My dear Dumbo, you sneaked into my heart, always came to love me whenever you could from day one, and you made my life better by you being here. I'm sorry I couldn't save you from this illness. Play well and hard, my boy. You will be sorely missed by many, above all Blaze and me.











I'll see you when I get there, my boy, and don't get into too much mischeif without me!


----------



## Kristinee (Jun 17, 2007)

so sorry for your loss. looks like he was clearly a total squishy sweetheart.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

he was well loved. i'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry. I really thought he'd pull out of it. HUGS


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

i am very sorry for your loss *hugs for you and blaze*


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss  he was a cutie!!


----------

